# Curiosity of the breed



## LupineShepherd17 (Dec 9, 2021)

So, I am curious. Are there any German shepherd breeders that breed for the wolf like look of the dog. like breeding for certain genetic traits that make them more wolf like than others. I know in the early development of the Gsd some of the foundation dogs or dogs in the breeding stock were "Thuringian shepherd" dogs that were bred for their look of close wolf like appearance. (what ever happened to them btw?) Also in the early years did the breed standard for the German shepherd dog change? Also one last question, was the first German shepherd dog a wolfdog? I don't remember where I seen something like that but its supposed to somewhat tell why German shepherds resemble wolves (but at the same time not to people that actually know what wolf and wolfdogs look like). I apologize in advance if this isn't the right thread for this topic its kind of a combination of different threads I feel


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

I studied and love wolves, I had a 1/2 wolf 30 years ago when we lived up north. Other than being similar size and having erect ears they look nothing a like to me. 

All responsible breeders I know breed for health, temperment and working ability first.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Your questions have been discussed in depth in the bloodlines sub forum. You'll find suggestions for books and articles that will delve into the subjects as deeply as you care to go.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

There's a ton of differences between wolves and dogs. Wolves are larger (taller, lankier, extremely long legged), shorter ears, longer narrower nose. The only similarities is probably in the coat color, as Sable is the dominant coat color in GSD's, which most people in general, think of them as coyotes or wolves... 

In the early years - yes things changed quite a bit as the breed was being developed. That's pretty common.

I'm sure there's more posts that you can read to get more information.


----------

